# TWISP - Arctic Pineapple



## SparkySA (11/9/19)

This E-liquid was purchased at Vapecon

NIC : 3MG
PG/VG : 70/30
Branding: blue and white with clear descriptive information on flavor profile
Expiration date clearly marked on translucent bottle

What do I think about it

Inhale: the menthol hits in the back of the throat, crisp and clean with a sweet note filling in as you inhale and then a sleight full rounded pineapple starts creeping up

Exhale: on exhale the menthol comes back ever so slightly but the pineapple comes through even more it tastes fresh and has a pleasant after taste 

Would I support the product 

Yes I would, this is a good all day vape and the smell is very pleasant everyone around me likes the smell even the non smoking/vaping bystanders likes it. 

I would give it a 8/10 rating

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## SparkySA (11/9/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## HPBotha (12/9/19)

Glad you like the juice @SparkySA ! The Artic Pineapple is a very underrated juice, we especially focus on not making overly sweet HP (70/30) juices with the focus on being all day juices. That being said the pineapple gives it just about enough sweetness to round it off as a pine-nut type of pineapple. Our flavourist, Estia, did a great job!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## SparkySA (12/9/19)

HPBotha said:


> Glad you like the juice @SparkySA ! The Artic Pineapple is a very underrated juice, we especially focus on not making overly sweet HP (70/30) juices with the focus on being all day juices. That being said the pineapple gives it just about enough sweetness to round it off as a pine-nut type of pineapple. Our flavourist, Estia, did a great job!


Yup she did, I'm through 2 bottles already lolz, 2 more to go, if you don't mind I would like to review the setup I got from you just need a proper format


----------

